# My phone died completely during a trip, how do I go about



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

My iPhone that I use exclusively for Uber completely passed out on me while traveling on the GWB; I had to use my personal phone to complete the trip with its GPS, and it showed on the pax's app as us being in the tunnel the rest of the way. They felt bad and gave me a tip around the same amount as their fare, but they still said they would follow up with Uber to make sure they weren't also mischarged.

I'm not quite sure how to go about this; do I report to Uber and tell them to make sure the trip was cancelled and risk them nailing me for taking cash, or have the pax do it for me?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

If you start the trip let the passenger know about the problem. As long as you drop him off you will be okay .


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

I did, only problem was that the tip they gave me was around the same amount as the fare.

So if Uber inquires and finds out that I took that much cash, might hit me with the deactivation hammer.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MaximusMurkimus said:


> My iPhone that I use exclusively for Uber completely passed out on me while traveling on the GWB; I had to use my personal phone to complete the trip with its GPS, and it showed on the pax's app as us being in the tunnel the rest of the way. They felt bad and gave me a tip around the same amount as their fare, but they still said they would follow up with Uber to make sure they weren't also mischarged.
> 
> I'm not quite sure how to go about this; do I report to Uber and tell them to make sure the trip was cancelled and risk them nailing me for taking cash, or have the pax do it for me?


Yup. Report to Uber. Tell them the starting point and the ending point.
Ask them to adjust fare. They will do it with no complaints. Ask them to adjust fare. I have even asked them not to charge sometimes when app. Went nuts . They don't complain. They compliment you for looking out for the rider.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MaximusMurkimus said:


> I did, only problem was that the tip they gave me was around the same amount as the fare.
> 
> So if Uber inquires and finds out that I took that much cash, might hit me with the deactivation hammer.


What cash ????
I don't see any cash. Do you ?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

As an independent contractor; you are allowed to request a tip at your full discretion.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Do you have a car charger?


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Do you have a car charger?


It was on the charger; the software crashed out of nowhere.


----------



## SpeedyX (Oct 14, 2016)

Just restart phone while u drive, and Start the app, trip will be in progress like nothing ever hapened. If You are unable to revive phone, remember drop off time and location, get in touch with support and they will adjust fare for You.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

MaximusMurkimus said:


> My iPhone that I use exclusively for Uber completely passed out on me while traveling on the GWB; I had to use my personal phone to complete the trip with its GPS, and it showed on the pax's app as us being in the tunnel the rest of the way. They felt bad and gave me a tip around the same amount as their fare, but they still said they would follow up with Uber to make sure they weren't also mischarged.
> 
> I'm not quite sure how to go about this; do I report to Uber and tell them to make sure the trip was cancelled and risk them nailing me for taking cash, or have the pax do it for me?


I had this happened, and I fired it back up ( though it blacked out for overheating , not quite the same thing, I guess ) , and it just continued where it left off. Don't let your phone die, there is NO excuse for this.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

stfu.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

SpeedyX said:


> Just restart phone while u drive, and Start the app, trip will be in progress like nothing ever hapened. If You are unable to revive phone, remember drop off time and location, get in touch with support and they will adjust fare for You.


I had the app crash while on a trip. I was in nav so didn't see the app stop working. I got the app back up and ended the trip, then see that the app crashed and the app had the trip ending about 3 miles into the trip, which was closer to 60 miles. I emailed uber with a far review and they took care of it without an problem. it hasn't happened since, but now I do run 2 phones in the car. One running the app, the other (the one that uber has the number for) to communicate with pax. If the app crashes, I open in the other phone and the trip is mirrored on it without a problem. Driver app and pax app sometimes dont sync up real well.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

If the tip was equal or greater than the fare, refund the rider completely


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

If you started the trip then there should be a record of the trip in your dashboard. If it doesn't look right, contact support with the pick up and drop off locations and it will be corrected. If you think the rider gave you the cash, not as a tip, but because he thought the trip wasn't recorded and you weren't going to get paid, then the appropriate thing to do would be to contact Uber and ask them to refund the ride. If there's no record of the trip in your dashboard, then there's really nothing you have to do at this point.


----------

